# Hunt on 17A



## ryan14410 (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone on here have the 17A hunt? Lookin' to find a partner to continue scouting and to hunt with during the general season on the Wasatch West. This will be my first time hunting. I'd feel safer if I wasn't alone.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

ryan14410 said:


> Anyone on here have the 17A hunt? Lookin' to find a partner to continue scouting and to hunt with during the general season on the Wasatch West. This will be my first time hunting. I'd feel safer if I wasn't alone.


I have a tag for 17a and I am going alone. My wife would feel a whole lot better if I were to buddy up.

Jeff


----------



## ryan14410 (Nov 8, 2012)

PM Sent to you Jeff.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

One thought comes to mind here. Cheto dust.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I have some friends coming out the early part of the season. If you havn't found anything by then hit me up and I will see if I can help.


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

cheetos, good for making friends.


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Pm sent.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DarKHorN said:


> One thought comes to mind here. Cheto dust.


I like Cheetos. Is that cheeto dust on the rear of your pants?


----------



## GregL (Jun 17, 2013)

It is my first time hunting in Utah and I drew a 17A tag as well. Anyone have any tips on where they like to go? I know that nobody wants to give up their 'secret spots' but I'm trying to familiarize myself with the area and figure out where to start.

Thanks


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Drive the squaw peak road and pick a canyon. There will be bucks in most and people in every one, so let the luckier guy in your group choose and go for it. I have never been up there on opening day and not seen a buck. This is no secret by any means but will provide you a very viable place to kill a buck. The further south you go, the less people and deer there are. Good luck.--------SS


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I am also hunting this area during the general. Been scouting some areas since July. Seems like it will be a good hunt this year. This will be only my 2nd year hunting though.


----------

